# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Remembering random old dream segments

## Drogo

Hi!

Do you ever, while fully awake, suddenly remember segments of old dreams for no apparent reason? I mean dreams that are months or years old. This happens to me sometimes, I wonder if it because my brain thinks too much about dreams and lucid dreaming during the day? What do you think? I am always a bit surprised when some old dream suddenly appears in my mind like that.

----------


## basho

> Hi!
> 
> Do you ever, while fully awake, suddenly remember segments of old dreams for no apparent reason? I mean dreams that are months or years old. This happens to me sometimes, I wonder if it because my brain thinks too much about dreams and lucid dreaming during the day? What do you think? I am always a bit surprised when some old dream suddenly appears in my mind like that.



yes! that's happened to me. often there's something that triggers the memory, like a feeling or something i see, or even abstract experiences like certain colours or sounds. 

the reason it happens i guess is that maybe when we just quit thinking and trying so hard, stuff from our past that is still back there somewhere in our brains can just come forward. when we just let it.

----------


## Skywalker0

Yes, I love when that happens!  It just goes to show how complex our minds are when they can store things in there we didn't know we remembered or maybe have mostly forgotten about.

----------


## oceanblue

Yes, that happens to me, too. I've been getting snippets now and then from dreams from way back, it's quite surprising when it happens. Maybe it's happening because I'm been thinking about dreams a lot more often.

----------


## missxsmilezz

omg this has been happening a lot to me lately!! i wonder why.. maybe it is because i've been thinking about dreaming a lot lately OR maybe it has to do with this shift that supposedly taking place soon. hahaha

----------


## pythagoras

If you guys are still around, I want to ask you some questions.  I think I may have a good idea what is going on here, but I need your input.

This started happening to me.  The crescendo occured when one evening literally thirty dreams from my entire life just started pooring in.  This is quite remarkable and demands investigation.

----------


## EarthInferno

This happens to me from time to time.  I can be anything from someone saying a particular thing, to seeing a certain place, or even certain feelings that bring back old dreams and dream fragments.  A few times I was going to pass it off as the de'ja vu feeling, then I realized it was actually a dream fragment that was causing the de'ja vu feeling.

----------


## NeoSioType

All the time, especially places. Nobody forgets places.

I always wonder how our brains remember it all? And of course this has led me to question... what if we actually store far more information from our past than we actually realize? How many broken links are sitting in our heads?

----------


## pythagoras

Anyway, this all started after I started getting full spectrum essential nutrients.  I was wondering if anyone else was paying attention to any lifestyle changes that correlated with this spontaneous occurance of dream recollection.

----------


## Arra

> If you guys are still around, I want to ask you some questions.  I think I may have a good idea what is going on here, but I need your input.
> 
> This started happening to me.  The crescendo occured when one evening literally thirty dreams from my entire life just started pooring in.  This is quite remarkable and demands investigation.



Maybe it started with one or two, and then because you were thinking about past dreams, subconsciously or not you started looking for more.  I can do it right now, if I try to think about past dreams a few seemingly random ones come to mind.

----------


## Mancon

Sometimes, I have these crazy vivid dreams but can only remember a part of it. It sticks to my mind and a few years later, something will remind me of it. Then everything will just come back to me.

----------

